

Getting Your Groove Back - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/getting-your-groove-back/

======
jasoncrawford
"Our world is one of second chances, of comebacks and turn arounds." So true.
It seems that every major success story had a dark period when things weren't
going well. The comeback may be more the rule than the exception.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I forget who said it (it might have even been pg, too lazy to google atm) but
there are a lot of situations that are defined by failures and where it's
utterly important to never fail and to avoid any elements of weakness (school,
some corporate environments, etc.), however in life (and especially in
entrepreneurship) it's the rare successes that define you, not the failures.

------
jeffbyun
Awesome post Jason.

One of my favorite videos: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BirIEDYrw0Y>

------
gerbera
Here's another great video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fsm-QbN9r8>

~~~
nostromo
"If you want to be successful you have to live on 3 hours or 2 hours of sleep"
... "stay up for 3 days" ... "forget to eat" ... "sleep is for those people
who are broke"

I hope nobody on my team follows this advice. :)

~~~
jasonshen
I believe he's deliberately saying these things to shock the kids he's talking
to into listening carefully. By challenging their assumptions about what it
takes to succeed, he's hoping to get them to change their behavior. Maybe they
sleep 7 hours instead of 10 + naps and spend 2 out of 3 of those extra hours
doing productive work. That could make a really big difference in their lives.

------
rooshdi
Great post Jason. Sometimes we just need to reflect in moments of despair and
think about life and the meaning of it all. We are all destined to die and
nothing is guaranteed. Our lives can be cut short at any moment. Nothing else
matters but now.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obo6xCAHIG8>

------
rmason
I like this one by ET on resiliency. The story of Mike Tyson vs Buster Douglas
and why it is better to be a turtle than a rabbit.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtkSGhvF350&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtkSGhvF350&feature=relmfu)

~~~
jasonshen
I love that story about beating Mike Tyson. ET's presentation style is really
great too. You can tell he's just so passionate about this material.

------
naba
Great article and videos. "passion has a funny way of trumping
logic".Wonderful line

